# My leaf eaters, phasmids and katydids



## Deroplatys (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought i'd do another stick insect thread, but i didnt want to not include my katydids and hoppers 
My other threads.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-stick-insect-pics-cause-you-cant-have-them-P

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?231241-Exotic-Phasmid-thread-II

_ Mearnsiana bullosa_, got an adult pair which i have finally bred, got a number of 1st and 2nd instars now 







_
Parectatosoma mocquerysi_, one of my favorite phasmids of all time, after 2 unsuccessful attempts i finally bred them and got them to hatch. Over 90 have so far hatched with only 1 death 

























_Phobaeticus magnus_, only got two females.






_
Heteropteryx dialata_, got 2 young pairs 







_Haaniella echinata, H.grayii, H.dehaani, and H.eringtoniae_. Bred _H.dehaani_, on my first generation of large nymphs, got ova laid of all the rest 







And now for the hoppers.

Costa Rican leaf katydid, _Orophus tessellatus_, this was my old adult pair, left me some ova which should be hatching within 2 months 

Male.































Female.













_Omura congrua_, Toothpick grasshoppers. Same situation only the ova have hatched. I only got two nymphs though, if i manage to rear them to adult i'll get them some mates.

Adult male



















Adult female

























1st instar.













Malaysian katydids, _Ancylecha fenestrata_, my favorites of the lot. Again i had these before but i didnt get a 2nd generation out of them, hoping it'll be different this time round, got 14 nymphs, all shedding and eating a lot.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Very cool insects. I love the Ancylecha fenestrata.


----------



## Travis K (Dec 8, 2012)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very cool insects. I love the Ancylecha fenestrata.


WOW, ditto that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenodera (Dec 11, 2012)

I am almost lightheaded now... Those are all beyond gorgeous.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice.  A couple Q's about the katydids: do you experience much in the way of cannibalism and can you talk a bit about their captive diet?


----------



## CarpeGecko (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously cool bugs!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RobynTRR (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome stuff, terrific pics there!


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Dec 22, 2012)

Deroplatys,

On your leaf katydids, may I ask about their captive diet?
I reared a native species earlier this year, but had them in separate containers, are these communal?


----------



## Deroplatys (Jan 4, 2013)

They can turn cannabalistic on younger ones or newly moulted ones if the food plants left dry for too long. I keep mine communal though, and this time i have kept on top of the freshness, havent lost one so far. They are feeding on Hypericum for this species. Privet and bramble are often popular among other species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 15, 2013)

Had quite a lot of updates since the last photo's, not only that but i also went to an exhibition and got several very rare and nice species 

_Orthomeria sp._ "Phillipenes"

Absolutely love this species, regret only getting just one adult pair. They behave like no other stick insect i've ever had, way more aware and alert, they move kinda like wasps, short scuttling bursts.
Reading online the adults dont really last too long, the female was already laying ova when i got her, got 3 now, hoping she leaves me plenty more. The males are stunning, cant wait to see the nymphs. Another weird thing are their wings, the under wings are normal but the top ones are practically gone.

Here's the male, annoying popped off a left for no apparent reason the other day.



















And the chocolate like female 































_Dares philippinensis_



















_Hermagoras cultratolobatus_

Really glad i got these again, not sure if they dissappeared from the UK, couldnt find any anywhere, got some eggs in from over sea's though, 150, over 20 have hatched so far 













Tisamenus serratorius

/img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8384/8472650873_22cfd3de47_z.jpg[/img]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, this is one nice collection


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, cant wait to get some more photographs of them


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 28, 2013)

Toothpick grasshoppers and the Malaysian katydids have been getting bigger.

Omura congrua



















Ancylecha fenestrata


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I truly wish this was a legal hobby here in the US.

As far as katydids go, how would one go about breeding a native species? I have some rather standard, 2 inch green ones that pop up in my citrus/mulberries everynow and then. I'd love to keep them and try and breed them a little. Standard diet? Breeding? Egg laying?

They'd make a good feeder for chams, but are also fun to watch.


----------

